# This new forum is garbage and you broke decades of content just to look fresh and new



## Squall Leonhart

As title.

Good job team.


----------



## SneakySloth

Its not that bad. You need to give the admin team some time to fix some of the issues. Xenforo is a much more secure and truly modern platform as compared to VB. It really makes no sense to stick to something old despite it being a pain to work with.

Transitions can be a bit painful. I'm sure the staff here will be more than happy to implement constructive feedback.


----------



## CptAsian

NotThat said:


> My suggestion is to have a thread for suggestions.


There are already suggestion threads, this one isn't very helpful (and is in the wrong section even if it wasn't redundant anyways).

These two threads are already being treated as populated suggestion threads:








Community Feedback- We Are Live!


We are excited to announce that we are live on our new forum platform! It’s been a long time coming. Let’s face it. Sometimes older forum technology lags behind other parts of the internet. Although seeing the same format for a long time is comforting, the member experience shouldn’t include...




www.overclock.net












Overclock.net







www.overclock.net





There's also an entire subforum for suggestions here:








Site Suggestions


How can we make the forum better? Tell us here.




www.overclock.net


----------

